# Wie melde ich eine Subdomain an?



## dsolianyi (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich muss eine Domain anmelden, die in Wirklichkeit eine Subdomain ist und folgende Struktur hat: http://www.xxx.yyy.zzz.at

Wobei xxx, yyy und zzz die Wörter in der Domain repräsentieren. Wie und wo muss ich das anmelden? Ich meine, ich habe schon mehrmals Subdomains angemeldet, aber die waren in Format http://www.xxx.yyy.at oder xxx.yyy.at geschrieben... Habe schon solche ähnliche Addressen im Internet angetroffen, und denke mir daher, dass es doch irgendwie möglich sein sollte, so ein Subdomain zu machen...

Danke in Vorraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Sebastianus (24. Januar 2006)

a) Ich empfehle dir sich mal mit dem Aufbau von Domänen und Co. zu befassen
b) registriere dir zzz.at
c) richte deinen Server so ein, dass der das xx und das yyy interpretiert

=> dann steht dem Erfolg nix mehr im Wege!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Januar 2006)

Im Zweifelsfall einfach mal an den freundlichen Support deines Hosters herantreten.


----------

